# Scouting for Bear



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

I know this is a newbie question but I will be doing this on my own. Knowing full well that bears are not everywhere up in Northern Michigan, not the UP, is it any thick swamp, dive in? Look for bear droppings, footprints, scratch/marked up trees, or even better, a bear standing in those footprints? Even if these are found, is there type or setting that I should look?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

First thing I'd do is see if anyone in the unit I have is having problem with bears and if you could hunt them there or not too far away. Private land will always give you opportunities that state can't.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Bears love ant hills. If they are not ripped apart move on. Wild fruit trees are another food source to look for.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Bears do like crops so you could ask a farmer or two. But you'll have a lot more fun if you hit the ground and scout for yourself. 

Bears like cover and this is often how they travel from one food source to another. So, take a cue from the hound guys and drive some roads and two tracks and look for tracks and scat. Not only where they are headed but just as important where they came from. They are going to be feeding on whatever is available during the summer. So, while that's helpful. Come September they will most likely be focusing on other foods. This is why you want to find a general area they are using. When it's time to scout bait stations look for things like Luv2hunt mentioned. You want your baits to be in an area they are using at the time so that they learn to incorporate your stations in their normal routine.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Freshly torn up logs to get the ants are a good sign, but I typically see this in early to mid summer. They also like to have some big trees available. Trails will be wider than deer trails. Some water in the area helps. Torn up black, pin, and choke cherries are good sign. Good luck.


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

To all of you, those are great starting points. I do realize it will be boots on the ground to really scout. Thank you!


----------



## Jaspo (Dec 9, 2011)

To eliminate competing with hound hunters scout within a couple miles of busy highways and get at least a half mile in to avoid the dogs rigging on your bait.
To avoid bait hunters, don't leave any sign yourself. Watch your footprints and don't park in the same place twice. 
Once you find a few good spots, come back at night with a flash light and look for tacks on trees. 
Competition is tough in northern lower and eastern U.P.
Have at least three good locations, a lot of patience and enjoy scouting as much as the actual hunt.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

Jaspo said:


> To avoid bait hunters, don't leave any sign yourself. Watch your footprints and don't park in the same place twice.


Have you had other hunters literally try using your bait?


----------



## Jaspo (Dec 9, 2011)

shaffe48b said:


> Have you had other hunters literally try using your bait?


Not necessarily, I'm just cautious to advertise a possible good area. It's like the ice shanty effect to some people, they see a couple and assume this must be the place to be.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

That's something ive never thought of jaspo and even if those type of people didn't bait appropriately enough to give me competition they would still make the bear feel unsecure in the area.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

MILONEWOLF said:


> To all of you, those are great starting points. I do realize it will be boots on the ground to really scout. Thank you!


If your hunting in the UP, your already in prime bear territory. Any big swamp that you can get close to and set a bait, you'll have bears in it.


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

My intention is NLP. Have a friend who has a cabin in bear country that when she goes on walks with the dog has a lot of contact with bears, no attacks, just lots of sightings, passing through the yard, lots of bear sign. Unsure if they are big bears or lots of youngsters?


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

MILONEWOLF said:


> My intention is NLP. Have a friend who has a cabin in bear country that when she goes on walks with the dog has a lot of contact with bears, no attacks, just lots of sightings, passing through the yard, lots of bear sign. Unsure if they are big bears or lots of youngsters?


Depends on the area. Lots of cedar swamps in NLP.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

MILONEWOLF said:


> My intention is NLP. Have a friend who has a cabin in bear country that when she goes on walks with the dog has a lot of contact with bears, no attacks, just lots of sightings, passing through the yard, lots of bear sign. Unsure if they are big bears or lots of youngsters?


Trail cameras.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

ZAP !


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

So what is that thing the bear is fooling with?


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Looks like cattle fence on a Christmas tree with insulators and live power running to it. Would like to see the bears response to the shock.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

johnIV said:


> Looks like cattle fence on a Christmas tree with insulators and live power running to it. Would like to see the bears response to the shock.


Well your wish came through last night 

The Christmas tree is actually a bird feeder pole holding 8 bird feeders. The feeders are raised up and down for filling by ropes. It has a 50 mile charger hooked to it with about 150' of wire. ITS HOT! He came in twice last night, first time was right at the time a video from the back door window just didn't show well. Just to dark.
We have another feeder on the front/side of the house we remove every night, but I hadn't gotten it down before he came. I finally had to run him off. That worked for a 1/2hr and he came back.
I'll post a link to both videos. *The last video, watch it right to the end.*


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

ENCORE said:


> Well your wish came through last night
> 
> The Christmas tree is actually a bird feeder pole holding 8 bird feeders. The feeders are raised up and down for filling by ropes. It has a 50 mile charger hooked to it with about 150' of wire. ITS HOT! He came in twice last night, first time was right at the time a video from the back door window just didn't show well. Just to dark.
> We have another feeder on the front/side of the house we remove every night, but I hadn't gotten it down before he came. I finally had to run him off. That worked for a 1/2hr and he came back.
> I'll post a link to both videos. *The last video, watch it right to the end.*


Yep did its job. He definitely didn't like the poke he got.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

I like to bait along bear highways and about 1/2 mile from the river on a dead end road. Oil pits make sure that the trails are smelly and lead everywhere. I hang beavers from April until Oct.31 every year. Moose scraps help out a bit as well. Anise flavoured oil and berries from my property go into their food. My baits are constantly changing with the season. After the spring season, I stop baiting for a week and start back up. This get rid of all the big bears and I feed the sows and young bears for the summer. Once I ramp up in the fall,the big ones come back and chase the sows and young bears off.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Callinalldeer said:


> I like to bait along bear highways and about 1/2 mile from the river on a dead end road. Oil pits make sure that the trails are smelly and lead everywhere. I hang beavers from April until Oct.31 every year. Moose scraps help out a bit as well. Anise flavoured oil and berries from my property go into their food. My baits are constantly changing with the season. After the spring season, I stop baiting for a week and start back up. This get rid of all the big bears and I feed the sows and young bears for the summer. Once I ramp up in the fall,the big ones come back and chase the sows and young bears off.


Nice that you can legally fees bears all year. Never happen here. I usually set a block out in May on my logs I pile up next to my pits. Then pour buck jam over the blocks. It won't keep them there all summer but keeps them checking the spot. Then in August when it's legal, I bait for the Sept hunt. Unfortunately the DNR has put some really silly rules on using barrels. 3 one inch holes in a barrel and barrel can't be chained to any tree. Only staked to the ground. Waste of time using a barrel IMO with rules like that. I use a huge dead tree base that's center is rotted out. Bury it in the ground about 12" and cut a slab for the top covering the bait. Drill holes in the sides to let the smell of the bait get out. I use pits and cribs also.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

johnIV said:


> Nice that you can legally fees bears all year. Never happen here. I usually set a block out in May in my logs I pile up next to my pits. Then pour buck jam over the blocks. It won't keep them there all summer but keeps them checking the spot. Then in August when it's legal, I bait for the Sept hunt. Unfortunately the DNR has put some really silly rules on using barrels. 3 one inch holes in a barrel and barrel can't be chained to any tree. Only staked to the ground. Waste of time using s barrel IMO with rules like that. I use a huge dead tree base that's center is rotted out. Bury it in the ground about 12" and cut a slab for the top covering the bait. Drill holes in the sides to let the smell of the bait get out. I use pits and cribs also.


The "barrel" rules are a little troublesome. lol When I can find a hollow stump I use one. But I also pour bait around the outside and on the ground so critters that step in it spread the news so to speak. Pics below the stump is filled and a rock is placed on top to keep out the raccoons. It also serves as a known size for comparison when a bear shows up. The one below is not a shooter. In front of the tree there is bait placed with just some sticks over it. The idea is that this will be easier for the bears to get to and it places them in a good spot for observation. If it's a shooter I can raise my rifle while it's distracted and looking down.
















Dates wrong by the way.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

This is that station in the daylight. The sticks are easy to move but they become something the bear has to think about and carefully step around. Mostly, they just lie down and eat. Which, once you have sized them is a good thing for them to do. 









This shows the station and why the bear above was not a shooter.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Nostromo said:


> View attachment 532547
> This is that station in the daylight. The sticks are easy to move but they become something the bear has to think about and carefully step around. Mostly, they just lie down and eat. Which, once you have sized them is a good thing for them to do.
> 
> View attachment 532555
> ...


Very similar to my sites. I either dig a pit ( depending on if it holds water after heavy rain and how high water tables are in the area) or use logs as you do to form a crib. I also have a the big dead log hollowed out to fill with food. Slab of wood on top and the cherry on top of that is a large rock also. I use fryer grease poured all over the logs in my crib and stump again for as you say " to get the word out " so to speak. With the grease/ oil, everything tracks it thru the woods. Just wish the barrel rules were more common sense and not so oriented to grain limits and how much falls out of the barrel. Too much emphasis on this baiting and deer getting into the bait. I've been bear hunting without barrels since the 80s so I guess it's not a big deal. Just holds bait longer. I like your permanent log better for bait tho. Bears can't tip that one over. You got lucky finding one like that in your bear area.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

johnIV said:


> Very similar to my sites. I either dig a pit ( depending on if it holds water after heavy rain and how high water tables are in the area) or use logs as you do to form a crib. I also have a the big dead log hollowed out to fill with food. Slab of wood on top and the cherry on top of that is a large rock also. I use fryer grease poured all over the logs in my crib and stump again for as you say " to get the word out " so to speak. With the grease/ oil, everything tracks it thru the woods. Just wish the barrel rules were more common sense and not so oriented to grain limits and how much falls out of the barrel. Too much emphasis on this baiting and deer getting into the bait. I've been bear hunting without barrels since the 80s so I guess it's not a big deal. Just holds bait longer. I like your permanent log better for bait tho. Bears can't tip that one over. You got lucky finding one like that in your bear area.


Thanks. That was the first time I baited that spot and was thinking about moving it in deeper to see if more bears would come in during shooting hours. Then I heard a death moan a little ways back and to the left of the tree. Someone was archery hunting near me and coming in from another way. I didn't know he or she was there. But obviously, the bears were hitting their bait then coming to mine. Bad luck.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Nostromo said:


> Thanks. That was the first time I baited that spot and was thinking about moving it in deeper to see if more bears would come in during shooting hours. Then I heard a death moan a little ways back and to the left of the tree. Someone was archery hunting near me and coming in from another way. I didn't know he or she was there. But obviously, the bears were hitting their bait then coming to mine. Bad luck.


Not sure where you hunt but where I hunt in the UP, I try to find spots with only one way in. A place where nobody will run dogs due to zero roads withing a few miles on my bait. Typically hunters want roads to access from especially dog hunters. Bait hunters want the easiest way to bait sites especially if walking bait in. The UP has that advantage. Much less options in the lower for such spots.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

johnIV said:


> Not sure where you hunt but where I hunt in the UP, I try to find spots with only one way in. A place where nobody will run dogs due to zero roads withing a few miles on my bait. Typically hunters want roads to access from especially dog hunters. Bait hunters want the easiest way to bait sites especially if walking bait in. The UP has that advantage. Much less options in the lower for such spots.


This was in the National Forest and met all of those guidelines. Except, there are a few private land islands. I just didn't have a complete picture partially because there were logging operations going on while I scouted. I should have talked to the loggers because the folks in the NFS office didn't have any information.

I guess, now that I'm thinking. That bear could have traveled a long distance before giving up the ghost. Only further scouting will tell. lol


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Nostromo said:


> This was in the National Forest and met all of those guidelines. Except, there are a few private land islands. I just didn't have a complete picture partially because there were logging operations going on while I scouted. I should have talked to the loggers because the folks in the NFS office didn't have any information.
> 
> I guess, now that I'm thinking. That bear could have traveled a long distance before giving up the ghost. Only further scouting will tell. lol


Logging has ruined a few of my bear hunts.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

johnIV said:


> Logging has ruined a few of my bear hunts.


Yeah. Deer hunting spots too. In this case they bermed up a perfectly fine road and turned my .25 mile baiting trek into something like a 1.5 mile one. If I had known they were going to do that I would have placed my bait in a different spot. 

It takes awhile to learn the ins and outs of a new area. Especially when you have to travel 10 hours to visit it. But I like this area so I'll do what I can.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Nostromo said:


> Yeah. Deer hunting spots too. In this case they bermed up a perfectly fine road and turned my .25 mile baiting trek into something like a 1.5 mile one. If I had known they were going to do that I would have placed my bait in a different spot.
> 
> It takes awhile to learn the ins and outs of a new area. Especially when you have to travel 10 hours to visit it. But I like this area so I'll do what I can.


Yep sounds familiar. Berming two tracks has been a huge dilemma for me since1997 up there. That's about when all the logging began. Luckily I run either a quad or SxS to where I access my spots then walk in from there. Saves several miles of walking. Trails that can't be driven by trucks due to the condition of them and width thru some areas. It's actually hurt our deer hunting more because the COs tell us we can't ride over berms. Sad.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Just spent a couple days at bear camp scouting for new bait sites. Man, what happened up there recently ? Trees down everywhere. Took me 3 hours just to get to where I walk in to my main spot. Loggers once again wrecked two spots. Logged out right to the swamp edge and put a huge road in. Spent twice as long as usual cleaning up sites from whatever happened being trees down or hanging over roads thru the woods. Set for the baiting season tho. Hopefully weather will cooperate this September. Have some great new spots picked out.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

This happen on the east end New Years Day. I over 60 man hours of storm clean up and have not finished yet.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Luv2hunteup said:


> This happen on the east end New Years Day. I over 60 man hours of storm clean up and have not finished yet.
> 
> View attachment 538681


Yep typical of heavy snow loads on the small saplings etc. Must have been some big wind along with it also. Lots of big mature trees down across trails, two tracks and secondary roads. Most removed but some still in place south of Munising near our camp.


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for all of the information guys, the pictures really help! My brother and I should have our first bear tags this year. We had a few points and put in for Newberry. This year will be more learning than anything else but we’re hoping for beginners luck! We have not picked out an area yet. We’re trying to get as much info as possible then drive up and look around. I’ve been reading thru these threads for a few weeks and I’m starting to feel like I know what to look for.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

johnIV said:


> Nice that you can legally fees bears all year. Never happen here. I usually set a block out in May on my logs I pile up next to my pits. Then pour buck jam over the blocks. It won't keep them there all summer but keeps them checking the spot. Then in August when it's legal, I bait for the Sept hunt. Unfortunately the DNR has put some really silly rules on using barrels. 3 one inch holes in a barrel and barrel can't be chained to any tree. Only staked to the ground. Waste of time using a barrel IMO with rules like that. I use a huge dead tree base that's center is rotted out. Bury it in the ground about 12" and cut a slab for the top covering the bait. Drill holes in the sides to let the smell of the bait get out. I use pits and cribs also.


It is a nice set up. The hound hunters use them in the n.e alot, usually 50-100yds off the two tracks. I find a few every year while scouting for morel spots


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

I put in for Newberry first hunt. My boy lives there and I kind of think they will sell and move to the NWLP after the wife's contract with the hospital ends. Got maybe enough points to draw so I might as well burn them while I have someone to bait for me.
He has a guy who works for him that guides for bear so I might even use him. 
Planned on burning my points in Red Oak when I got enough but we run to the Eastern UP almost every other weekend to see our grandchildren. Figure I am going there anyway plus I have a place to stay.
OP good luck in the draw,


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

I went in to apply for a tag today, and it was too late. This is the first time I wont have a tags since the early 2000's. My only hope now is for a left over Gwinn 3rd. Not impossible, but unlikely. I got distracted by some unplanned home repairs, and missed yesterday's deadline. Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Tilden Hunter said:


> I went in to apply for a tag today, and it was too late. This is the first time I wont have a tags since the early 2000's. My only hope now is for a left over Gwinn 3rd. Not impossible, but unlikely. I got distracted by some unplanned home repairs, and missed yesterday's deadline. Good luck to the rest of you.


Question, can you still apply for a leftover tag if you didn't apply within the application period ? At one time, you could not. May have changed.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Yes, you can, but first you're last in line. 

July 13 starts for Lifetime Comprehensive License-holders
July 20 starts for unsuccessful applicants
July 27 starts for everyone else.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Tilden Hunter said:


> Yes, you can, but first you're last in line.
> 
> July 13 starts for Lifetime Comprehensive License-holders
> July 20 starts for unsuccessful applicants
> July 27 starts for everyone else.


Oh ok. That stinks. At least your in the line tho


----------

